# Viper Alarm reset



## Throctal1 (Feb 23, 2012)

If anyone can help me, it would be deeply appreciated. I have a Viper alarm installed on my car and a student stole my keys and alarm fob. Can I buy a new fob and reset the alarm so that the old one is disabled? It also controls the door locks and remote starter. BTW, the remote starter works intermittently. Is there a cure for that as well?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you would have to replace the entire brain unit to offset the use of the key fob that was stolen. Otherwise, it will still work along with the new one.


----------

